# Make of it what you will



## Oz (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.imf.org/external/np/sec/pr/2009/pr09381.htm


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a whole whack of supply. Then again, that's a lot of demand from India.

Do these dates correspond with Gold's move over $1,000?

When that supply diminishes, wow. Then again if that Indian demand diminishes...

India's economy must be cooking!


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 3, 2009)

there is strong demand in india for gold... every bride has to get gold in form of rings, bracelets etc... with steady growing population there will be more and more brides every year... and another thingy is that lots of countries dumping their dollar reserves and buying everything else instead... there was article while ago that russia is buying all gold available on markets...


----------

